# Accommodation available in Brisbane



## jmpreto (Jul 1, 2012)

Our current guests from Ireland have found employment and longer term accommodation and Koyuna will be avaiable again in ealy August 2012. If you are migrating to Brisbane and need high quality, reasonably priced short to medium term accommodation – we have a 2 Bedroom, fully furnished, self contained, roomy "sub-house" available. The unit comes with all linen, utensils, gourmet kitchen, laundry, sun lounge and study nook, big deck, outdoor area with BBQ etc. Everything is there– all you need to bring are your suitcases. The unit is located less than 10 km from Brisbane CBD and is close to schools and public transport with freeway access to the City and Gold and Sunshine Coasts. Rent includes utilities, internet and cable TV and the occasional free-range eggs and fruit in season . Advice to our migrant guests is free!!

For information on rent, availability contact Johan Pretorius on 0421 334476


----------



## n3lly4 (Jun 28, 2012)

jmpreto said:


> Our current guests from Ireland have found employment and longer term accommodation and Koyuna will be avaiable again in ealy August 2012. If you are migrating to Brisbane and need high quality, reasonably priced short to medium term accommodation &#150; we have a 2 Bedroom, fully furnished, self contained, roomy "sub-house" available. The unit comes with all linen, utensils, gourmet kitchen, laundry, sun lounge and study nook, big deck, outdoor area with BBQ etc. Everything is there&#150; all you need to bring are your suitcases. The unit is located less than 10 km from Brisbane CBD and is close to schools and public transport with freeway access to the City and Gold and Sunshine Coasts. Rent includes utilities, internet and cable TV and the occasional free-range eggs and fruit in season . Advice to our migrant guests is free!!
> 
> For information on rent, availability contact Johan Pretorius on 0421 334476


Hi there,

I am moving to Brisbane in January with the family, but will also be there for the whole of October. Can you send me info on the house, location etc. this would be much appreciated.

Thanks, Neil.


----------



## jmpreto (Jul 1, 2012)

*Accommodation Brisbane*



n3lly4 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am moving to Brisbane in January with the family, but will also be there for the whole of October. Can you send me info on the house, location etc. this would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Neil.


G'day Neil,

My apologies for the tardy reply - we have been away for a few days on the Gold Coast.

Information, including locality, availability and rates is avaiable from the Koyuna website at www dot koyuna dot net. Also, please feel free to phone me on 0421 334476.

Regards.

Johan.


----------



## n3lly4 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Johan,

Thank you for the information. I will look at it tomorrow with my wife, & will drop you a message with any questions. I'm going to be away for a few days so apologies if it takes a few days or so.

Many thanks,

Neil


----------



## Afsaneh (Sep 22, 2012)

Dear friends,
I am going to travel to Brisbane in 29 November 2012.
I need a shared room for 5 days.
Please help me.


----------



## stateEstate (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Afsaneh, in what area are you planning to stay in Brisbane?


----------



## Afsaneh (Sep 22, 2012)

For the first arrival in the first week the area is not important just I prefer near the city.
We are 3 persons my husband, my son and me.


----------



## stateEstate (Sep 27, 2012)

try to contact Gerard 93 Alfred Street, Fortitude Valley, QLD 4006 - Real Estate, Rental Properties, Properties for rent in Australia - State Estate - easy property solution


----------



## Afsaneh (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks a lot stateEstate.
I will check it


----------

